# Glass broken all over clients driveway



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey, I drove by one of my driveways tonight and the tenants have broken beer bottles all over 1/2 the driveway. The landlord has 8 houses with me, can I refuse to do this house due to the glass? I can still plow one push but where theres glass I'm scared the plow wont collect it all and my tire will get the rest. What would you guy do?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i dont think i would chance it. go with something like you will not service the property untill the glass is removed or charge them extra and remove it yourself


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

call the landlord and tell him whats u have there


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

StoneDevil;679657 said:


> call the landlord and tell him whats u have there


exactly, i would contact the landlord, or even the tenant themselves to see what the story is. it might not even have been the tenants doings, it could be the local drunk cruising around and disposing of his bottles .


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

LawnProLandscapes;679730 said:


> exactly, i would contact the landlord, or even the tenant themselves to see what the story is. it might not even have been the tenants doings, it could be the local drunk cruising around and disposing of his bottles .


I would not talk to the tenants about the issue. Go directly to the landlord. I do a few apartment buildings myself and my relationship is with the landlord only. If a tenant approached me with a problem or issue, I would direct them to contact the landlord, so I do the same.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah, would make sense to talk to the guy that signs the checks.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

take your backpack blower and blow the glass off the drive should take all of 2 min


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey guys,
I just had a similar accident happen with wood. Not the first time it's happened on this property. This is the 13th. Only place it's ever happened. Their dog apparently pulls wood from the wood pile and plays with it, leaving it whereever. Just wondering if anyone has any forms? Like would I use a liability form of some sort? I've mentioned this to the h/o but they said that it happens all the time to snowblowers and I should be buying lot's of pins because it happens at everyone's house. Maybe so, but enough is enough. 
Thank you,
-Adam


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

McGaw;683269 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just had a similar accident happen with wood. Not the first time it's happened on this property. This is the 13th. Only place it's ever happened. Their dog apparently pulls wood from the wood pile and plays with it, leaving it whereever. Just wondering if anyone has any forms? Like would I use a liability form of some sort? I've mentioned this to the h/o but they said that it happens all the time to snowblowers and I should be buying lot's of pins because it happens at everyone's house. Maybe so, but enough is enough.
> Thank you,
> -Adam


If your price reflects time and mat'l for shear pin replacement most storms, great.
If not adjust price or ditch customer, you're not making a dime at that site.


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm making more than enough, it's just more of a pain in the butt haveing to stop, get the pins, replace them, etc. 
Does anyone have any forms?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

McGaw;683579 said:


> I'm making more than enough, it's just more of a pain in the butt haveing to stop, get the pins, replace them, etc.
> Does anyone have any forms?


I'd be telling them that this can't continue because if you have to keep changing pins then that causes downtime. Time is money.


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks. I've explained it too them. One more time and I'm done, unless they're willing to sign a form saying that if anything is broken at their property then they will be paying for parts and mechanic. I will inspect my machines before I go to there property and after I leave.


----------



## Hunter9 (Jul 7, 2006)

McGaw;685795 said:


> Thanks. I've explained it too them. One more time and I'm done, unless they're willing to sign a form saying that if anything is broken at their property then they will be paying for parts and mechanic. I will inspect my machines before I go to there property and after I leave.


Could you just word it so that any damage caused by hidden debris in the snow (i.e. kids toys, wood, garbage, etc) will be the responsibility of the homeowner, paid in full upon receipt of repairs.


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

I actually haven't gotten anything written up just yet. 
The only other problem is that my friend would be the one doing the repairs, and he wouldn't be able to give a receipt because it would just be under the table money. He doesn't own a business or anything. 

Is he able to make his own receipt?


----------



## E.D. (Dec 21, 2008)

McGaw;685857 said:


> I actually haven't gotten anything written up just yet.
> The only other problem is that my friend would be the one doing the repairs, and he wouldn't be able to give a receipt because it would just be under the table money. He doesn't own a business or anything.
> 
> Is he able to make his own receipt?


In my opinion, if your wanting to go the legal route and make them sign a form, then you owe it to them to go to an actual business and get the correct repairs done, and provide them with a reciept from a business, not just your buddy who can charge whatever he wants. just my .02 though, let us know how this turns out


----------

